# "Watchmen" secrets revealed



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A recent article popped up on yahoo,talking about the forthcoming "Watchmen" film.It is a pretty neat article,and contains a 2 minute,20 second teaser trailer at the bottom of the page.
Here is the link to that page.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/watchmen_blog.html

Here is a link to the film's official site.

http://watchmenmovie.warnerbros.com/

If you go to the official site,it may take a little time for the page to load.
It is currently slated to hit theaters on 3/6/09.


----------

